# Atlas Shaper



## Jason Annen (Mar 4, 2016)

Looking at one, might be a 7", it's on a stand, and wired for 110.  Says all the handles are there, but no vice.

What is the weight of this machine, and approximate sizes, length and width.  Also, what's a fair value.

Jason


----------



## Rob (Mar 5, 2016)

If it is a Atlas Shaper it is 7".  I have one and I am still trying to learn how to use it.  Not sure of the value but I see them for anywhere from a couple of hundred to over $1000.  It all depends on condition.  The vice is hard to find but there is one on E bay presently.  Here is a link to a site that has a lot of information on the shaper.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlasshaper/


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 6, 2016)

Without the vice the price should drop considerably.
You need to find out how much wear is on the gibs and bearing surfaces. Will it have to be scraped?
Also the condition of the bushings and check that the gears and linkages are in good condition.
Around here a very good machine with original guards, vice, and rotary table would be $1200 or $1400.
A complete rebuild with no vise, maybe $200.


----------



## Jason Annen (Mar 6, 2016)

He's asking $650.  I also just found a South Bend 7" complete for $800.  From the pics, the SB looks just about new.

Still thinking and looking.

Jason


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2016)

What I have read is the Atlas is nice because it has all the controls on the same side. But that info is from reading and not experiance as I am still learning to use a shaper and have only used the Atlas that I have.  I think the prices are good if they are in good shape.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 7, 2016)

Jason,

There are two Atlas catalogs in Downloads, 1945 and 1952.  Both have the complete specs on the Atlas 7B.  Note that the Model 7 (not shown in the catalogs) lacks the jack screw support under the table.  However, that model was only sold for a year or two before they came out with the 7B with the added support, so odds are that the one you found is a 7B.

I would have to disagree with the statement up above that a rebuilt 7B without vise or rotary indexer is only worth $200.  If they were that cheap, I would have bought one on the off chance that one day I might have both need and space for one.


----------



## Jason Annen (Mar 7, 2016)

Going to pass on this one.  Seller is being difficult on pick up arrangements, plus it is the older version without the table support.

There is a nice South Bend about the same distance away, and it has the vice.  This guy has yet to reply though.

Thanks for the info,

Jason


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 7, 2016)

I hate to have to say it but, unlike with the earlier models of the mill, I think that's probably wise.  Although conversion to a 7B is certainly doable with parts and labor, it would be an added bother.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Mar 7, 2016)

Hope I didn't cause extra confusion. I meant $200 for a machine that needed a complete rebuild.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry.  I read "A complete rebuild" as meaning "Completely rebuilt".  A relatively complete machine that had to be rebuilt before you could use it and without either vise or indexer for $200 sounds reasonable


----------

